# Ipad batterie défectueuse



## greenhoouse (15 Septembre 2013)

bonsoir,

je me tourne vers vous aujourd'hui car mon ipad ne tiens plus trop la batterie (2h en fesant du traitement de pdf)... mon ipad est encore sous garantis

si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairé sur les conditions de changement de la batterie:

- le cout si il y en as un ou si il est pris en charge par la garantie

- mon Ipad est tomber 1 fois et un petit bout de coque a sauté es que cela altère ma garantie ?

- a partir de quel moment et avec quel critère l'autonomie de la batterie est considéré comme défectueuse ? 


merci


----------

